# 68 versus 69 hood



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I am been working on a 1968 GTO frame off restoration. The frame, drive train, brakes etc... are complete. The body is almost finished as well except for the hood. I had planned on using a hood from a 69 GTO which is perfect until I realized that the 68 hood is different (has the extra brace in the front). The only issue is the 68 has a large rust hole in one corner and appears to be slightly bend in the center due to being forced closed in the past. I would like to get an opinion on whether it is worth ixing for the car and if by using the 69 hood would deminish the value of the car.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

IMO 69 hood will not hurt the value of your car. 99.5% will never know the difference.

You just schooled me as i though 68-70 were all the same. :lol:


----------

